# punta mita on the fly



## quattro (Sep 28, 2014)

great time with bonito, mackerel, jacks, snapper and one big mother Dorado

Great guide - who put us on to a tone of fish!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pictures. Never been there so I really appreciated your report. Those Pacific dorado are really something else...will soon be going after them again in the Baja. 

That mackerel looks like a Cero? The jack had no color...not a cravelle? Same old bonito as the Gulf. 

Thanks for the pictures and report.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like a fun trip. Congrats on the fish. That dodo looked like a beast


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Wow! That is so cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

looks like fun.

nice gimp by the way.


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

spanish mackeral not a cero. cero mackeral have a line from peck to tail that matches the different shape spots. the spanish lateral line sweeps down about mid and has circle spots.


----------

